# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Hành trình chữa thoát vị đĩa đệm của em

## Tuấn

Có ông nhà thơ bẩu thía lày các bác ạ : Có những phút làm nên lịch sử, có cái chết hóa thành bất tử ....
Em thì em chả biết làm nên lịch sử nó là cái gì, và em cũng chả thích chết, nhưng có những phút gãy mịa nó lưng thì em dính roài.

Số là buổi trưa hôm ấy, mọi người đang nghỉ thì em cần bê cái bàn map ra chỗ khác. Tính em cẩn thận, bèn nhờ 1 người nữa bê cùng. Móa ơi sao hôm nay nó tự nhiên lại nặng đến thế này nhỉ. Bê có mấy bước thôi các bác ạ, thế là cái lưng của em nó đau, chết thật, sao lại thế được nhỉ.

Tối hôm ấy ngồi chém gió với ông chú, ông ấy thấy em ngồi nhấp nha nhấp nhổm, hỏi làm sao ? em bảo cháu bê có thế, có thế mà bi chừ nó đau chú ạ. Ông ấy bảo thôi mai đi nắn ngay nó lại không thành tật thì khổ.

Thế là hôm sau chú cháu em chở nhau lên nhà cô Tý, thị trấn Chũ, Bắc giang nắn lại cái xương lưng.

*Hồi thứ nhất, nắn xương chỗ cô Tý, thị trấn Chũ, Bắc giang*

Đến nơi, cô ấy bảo em nằm xuống cái ghế dài, vuốt tay một cái dọc sông lưng, bảo thấy rồi, 2 đốt lệch, số L.. và L..
Uỵch một cái, từ từ nằm yên đấy, chưa vào đâu, uỵch, uỵch, rắc.... vào rồi, người tiếp theo.
Móa ơi đúng là khỏi luôn các bác ạ, thế quái nào mà dễ thế á ? số mình còn son chán.

Cái lưng em hết đau hoàn toàn, ngày hôm sau vẫn ngon choét, tiếp cả tuần sau vẫn vậy, ngon rồi....
Cô Tý này siêu thật, gãy chân, gãy tay cô ấy tháo bột, nắn chỗ xương gãy vào, bó thuốc, nẹp lại bằng cây mía, về. Nhiều người đi khám lại sau 2 tuần đã thấy khỏi. Có ông cụ chả biết nghịch cái gì, một bên vai gập xuống ngực, cô ấy hỏi hỏi mấy câu, oái một nhát đã xong, bảo cụ đứng dậy giơ tay cháu xem nào...
Móa, mụ vợ nhà em mấy năm trước bị va xe, gãy mất 1 cái chân, nằm viện mổ, đóng đinh, rồi nhiễm trùng mất gần 1 năm, mỗi ngày chạy kháng sinh mất hơn 1 củ tiền thuốc, tốn khá là nhiều mới thoát cái nạn cưa một bên chân.
Giá mà hồi ấy biết, lên cô Tý thì xong lâu rồi.
Tiền chữa thì tùy tâm, có cái đĩa trên bàn thờ, bỏ bao nhiêu vào thì bỏ. Học sinh thì đứa nào bỏ tiền vào cô ấy quát cho, không cho bỏ vào. Toàn tờ be bé, 50, 100 ít lắm, chủ yếu là 10 với 20 nghìn.
3 tuần sau cái lưng em nó đau lại, vẫn cảm giác buốt xuống tận chân như hôm mới bị. Thôi em lại lên cô Tý lần nữa vậy.
Lại rắc một cái, lại người tiếp theo, lại hết đau.
Càng ngày nó càng tệ, sao thế nhỉ, một tuần đau 1 lần, rồi thì lên cô Tý xong về vẫn đau. Chết em rồi.
Em đi soi cắt lớp, thoát vị 2 phát, thoái hóa mấy phát.
Làm thế quái nào bi chừ ? 
Cao điểm là lần vào Sì gòn, móa ơi nó đau thế là đau, ngồi không được.
Ông anh trong Sì gòn cũng bị như em, bảo ra Hà lội mà chữa. Ui anh cũng bị à ? Ừ, tao bị phải ngồi xe lăn, ra Hà nội 20 hôm là khỏi hẳn. Ui ui đại ca chỉ chỗ cho em với. Hà lội là quê nhà em mừ, quá là tiện.

----------


## CKD

Đại ca chém gió quá, rốt cuột là cô tý ấy có nắn nhầm khút thịt nào không mà cả năm rồi chưa khỏi hử.
Vào đây.. đệ CNC cho cái khớp khác, thay vào là khỏi ngay. Chất liệu thau dầu, đảm bảo trơn & bền, sử dụng lâu lâu quệt vào vài giọt nhớt là ok...

----------


## MinhPT

Hóng cách chữa, nếu thực sự là thoát vị đĩa đệm L (thường là các số 3 4 5 là đốt sống thắt lưng)
Bác đã chụp cắt lớp (MRT) chưa? Có người đọc hình ảnh cho bác chưa?

----------


## suu_tam

Khi bác bị trượt ra cô ấy nắn vào thực tế là nó vào LÚC ĐÓ.
Sau đó bác không giữ được thì nó lại bị ra.
Bị đi bị lại thành nhờn lúc đó không làm gì được.
Nếu ngay từ đầu bác bị nắn cái, về đeo dai lưng, nghỉ ngơi HOÀN TOÀN một thời gian. Tránh tuyệt đối làm việc nặng, việc lệch. Thì sẽ khỏi hẳn.
Còn nếu đã để thành mãn tính thì khó lòng.
Vì cô là chỉ nắn trật xương khớp CÁC VỊ TRÍ thế thôi.

----------

CKD

----------


## Tuấn

*Hồi thứ hai, thủy châm.*

Chữa ngoài Hà lội là chữa bằng điện châm với lị thủy châm. Cha bác sỹ sờ sờ cái lưng, hỏi anh để nó đau lâu đúng không ? 

Ừ thì nó đau mới phải đi chữa chứ ?

Ông ấy cắm một mớ kim châm vào lưng em, rồi kẹp dây điện vào, xoay mấy cái nút cho nó giật giật, cũng đau đau, tức tức, thích thích, phải cái chờ hơi lâu, 45 phút mới xong. Em tải cái trò chơi bắn máy bay vào đt, nằm chờ mình bắn máy bay cũng được.

Một tuần sau bắt đầu chích thuốc. Móa ơi thuốc gì đấy cha ? ông ấy đưa em cái vỏ, thuốc dẫn thần kinh đấy, không phải thuốc tê đâu.
Dẫn thần kinh là sao ta ? cái lưng của a để nó đau lâu quá, 2 bên cạnh cột sống nó có 2 vùng bị đóng cục rồi, máu không lưu thông vào được, tiêm cái này vào cho máu nó chạy qua chạy lại mới khỏi được.

Đỡ đau hẳn. Vậy là lại ngon roài. Cái trò thủy châm này hay phết.

Xong đợt ấy, ông bác sỹ bảo thế là xong rồi, 1 năm nữa a quay lại em châm cho mấy hôm gọi là bảo dưỡng xương lưng.

Mớ thuốc mà ông anh em trong Sì gòn uống sau đợt thủy châm em uống nhiệt tình.

Móa ơ sao nó không khỏi nhỉ ?

Hết thủy châm là em lại đau lại.

Móa nhà nó, đau thế là đau. Mọi người đi Sapa leo núi bằng cáp treo, em ứ đi, một mình ở xưởng em đấu dây điện cho con plasma cờ nờ cờ nhà em.
Mịa nhà nó đau thật, em đứng đấu dây được nửa tiếng thì nằm bẹt như con gián 2h mới dậy được.

Vẫn tiếp tục đi đến chỗ cô Tý nắn lại, chả ăn thua nữa mới chết em chứ. 

Toi em rồi, sao mọi người chữa thoát vị nó dễ thế cơ mà ? ông bạn em bị, chữa phát khỏi luôn, hắn ngồi bờ ao câu cá cả tuần được, em mà ngồi thì em chết chắc.

Đứa bạn khác cũng bị, hắn uống cao người ta nấu trên Mộc châu, mỗi năm 2 lọ, mỗi lọ 400k là cả năm ngon lành. Em uống mãi chả khỏi tí nào.

Có chai cao hổ cốt, mua từ đời tám hoánh nào, mua xong thằng bán bị công an bắt mất rồi, uống vào cũng chả thấy đỡ.

Lão CKD bị đau lưng nghe cụ Gamo bảo vì hoang dâm vô độ,thế mà bi chừ hắn cũng chữa khỏi rồi.

Mịa, sao số mình đen thế nhỉ ?

Giá mà buổi trưa ấy mình không bê cái bàn nhỉ ?

Nhưng mà cái bàn ấy nó nhẹ mà ? lão Luyến bảo ban đầu nó có 78kg, rồi lão ý phay mất mấy ly, em ngồi em cạo nữa, còn đếch bao nhiêu cân đâu ?

Hồi làm con máy phay đểu, em vẫn một mình vần cái bàn ấy lên xuống để lấy mực mà ? có sao đâu ?

Hồi đi học, cô giáo em bảo : cái bọn ngu si thì tứ chi nó phát triển.

Em thì chắc là ngu rồi, lão TCM bảo em với lão ý ngu hết phần thiên hạ mừ ?

Mà nghĩ lại thì cô giáo em nói cũng đúng, năm 3 xịch em vẫn còn lên xà đơn 1 tay được thì chắc là tứ chi cũng có phát triển tí tẹo. Rồi mấy năm trước thôi, có 8 thằng sinh viên năm cuối đến thực tập chỗ em, có cái máy đểu, đặt trên cái bệ. Em kiếm cái que dài dài, buộc dây vào giữa, bảo 8 thằng nó gánh xuống. Chúng nó gánh mãi không được, bực mình em bảo 8 thằng chúng mày 1 đầu que, em 1 đầu bê xuống ngon lành mà ?

Chỗ em đi tập vật lý trị liệu họ bảo cái lưng của a mà không giữ thì bọn em chịu rồi, nó đóng cục 2 bên sống lưng thế này mà cứ làm cho tan được tẹo nào là hôm sau lại bị lại như cũ.

Nản thật các bác ạ.

Làm thế éo nào bi chừ ? mệt mỏi quá rồi các bác ạ.

----------


## suu_tam

Bác với em cùng cảnh.

----------


## Tuấn

*Hồi thứ 3, chữa Tây y.*


Nản thật các bác ạ.

Làm thế éo nào bi chừ ? mệt mỏi quá rồi các bác ạ.

Mà em mệt thật, nhiều hôm chân em nó run run, không đi qua đường được, đành bỏ làm quay về nhà, đo huyết áp còn có 70/40.

Bà bác sỹ khám cho em bảo huyết áp thế này dễ bị ngất lắm, đang lái xe mà ngất là toi đấy. Mà áp nó thấp, máu không lên não là dễ chết não đấy.
Ui mẹ ơi, ngất giữa đường thì em sợ thật, còn chết não thì em chưa biết nó là cái gì nhưng nghe cũng thấy ghê ghê.

Thôi sợ rồi thì đi khám thôi, bà bác sỹ đo xong, bảo em là thế này thì lưng cậu đau là phải rồi. Tim nó đập chậm như rùa thế này. Thôi hỏng tim rồi, qua viện tim mà mổ nó ra, nhét cái máy vào là xong thôi.

Ịt ẹ, lại còn thế nữa, mổ tim à ? Nghe thấy căng căng. Lão Nam CNC mổ con sờ pín còn thấy ghê ghê tay, hỏng thì hắn vứt, tim mình vứt đi thì thay bằng tim gì bi chừ ?
Sang viện tim, soi chán chê, tim cậu ổn. Úi mẹ ơi mừng quá. Nhưng mà sao nó không thích đập thì chịu, chắc bị não rồi. Qua 108 mà soi cái não. Cần làm gì thì bên ấy người ta DIY cho cái não mới.

Vậy là chắc cú luôn rồi, não hỏng thì em tin lắm, không bị não thì có khi em phải giỏi giang như lão Gamo trở lên ý chứ. Đâu có dốt nát như bi chừ.
Sang viện 108, ông bác sỹ khám xong, cười tươi như hoa, không vấn đề gì đâu, não cậu chắc có cái u, nó chèn mạch máu không cho lưu thông, thế thôi. Mấy năm trước ở đây đã mổ thành công 1 ca như vậy rồi. Đi chụp cắt lớp cái não là biết ngay.

Chụp xong cái não, chả có cái u nào mới thích chứ các bác. Ông bác sỹ soi chán soi chê rồi lẩm bẩm : thế này là tèo cái tụy rồi. Đây này, mọi chỉ số đều kịch sàn, tụy hỏng rồi. Đi soi tụy.

Tụy soi hôm qua rồi mà ? Soi lại, soi thật kỹ lại cho tớ nhá, ông ấy ghi rõ rành rành vào tờ giấy yêu cẩu. Thử máu lại xem cái tụy nó ra làm sao.
Vâng thì em lại soi, hôm sau lại thử máu....

Kết quả vẫn thế. Tụy không có cái u nào hết.

Nản thật, ông bác sỹ kê cho ít thuốc bổ, 1 tháng nữa đến khám lại xem sao nhá, bi chừ chưa tìm ra nguyên nhân sao cậu lại bị như thế cả.

Nản thật, em về em uống thuốc bổ, huyết áp chán quá, hôm nào cao thì được 85/50, còn xuống đến 80/50 là mệt lắm các bác ạ, chân tay nó ỉu như bún ấy, chả muốn làm gì mà cũng chả làm gì được.

Hai chân bị buốt xuống rồi, cánh tay phải cũng bị đau lan sang rồi, cầm con chuột không nổi nữa.

Còn vớt vát tí vật lý trị liệu, đồng chí điều trị cho em bực em lắm, bảo em đã bảo anh đừng làm việc nặng cơ mà, a lại làm gì mà lưng anh đóng cục vào như thế này rồi thì em chữa làm sao.

Móa, em có làm gì đâu, bấm lưng thì đỡ được một hồi, hôm sau nó tự đau lại đấy chứ.

Không ổn tí nào, chắc kiểu này phải nghỉ làm thui. 

Điên thật, mày mò tập tọe chế máy mãi, bi chừ chế máy đỡ ngu tí thì không làm được nữa. Còn mấy con nữa phải làm xong thì mới nghỉ được ...haizzz ... chít em roài 

----------


## minhkhuehd

Em đã đọc hết bài của bác từ bài đầu tiên đến đây.
Chắc não em cũng có vấn đề nên mới ngồi đây nhưng mà nó nghĩ ra thế này.
- Việc quan trọng nhất là chụp MRI toàn bộ cột sống sao chưa thấy bác làm? đến chỗ này http://khoacotsongvietduc.vn/. người ta khám rồi chụp cho bác sau đó kết luận cho bác.
- Lý do em đã nằm ở đây cả tháng để chăm người nhà bị như bác cách đây 5 năm rồi và bây giờ đang bình thường nhưng cũng mất kha khá tầm cỡ con máy 6090 đục gỗ 2 spindle  :Big Grin: 
- Nếu kết luận chính xác là cột sống thì đây là địa chỉ mà em cho rằng số 1 VN

----------


## Tuấn

Vâng cái vụ chụp cộng hưởng từ MRI em chụp từ ngày đầu rồi các bác ạ. Sau đó em còn chụp mấy lần nữa cơ ạ, họ đút em vào cái ống, đeo cho cái tai nghe vào rồi cái máy nó kêu ù ù tít tít đến vui.
Có cụ bảo em thoát vị đĩa đệm mỗi ngườ mỗi kiểu chắc là đúng ạ.
Em thì thoát vị này, thoái hóa này, cộng thêm huyết áp cực thấp nữa nên cứ hôm nào huyết áp em nó xuống thấp thì em đau lưng lắm.
Mà ngoài ra còn cái vụ hay ngã nữa, hôm trèo trên xà gồ mái nhà í, đang bước tự nhiên chân nó làm sao ý, ngã một phát đáng đời, may mà còn ôm được cái cây xà gồ, đau điếng nhưng vẫn còn đỡ, không thì rơi xuống chắc còn đau hơn ấy ạ.

Tây y bó tay vụ huyết áp của em rồi, dọa em còn đi làm dễ chết não, nằm nhà đi. Tệ nhất là trí nhớ nó làm sao ấy. Buổi sáng hôm ấy trước khi đi làm em cứ ngồi nghĩ mãi xem sáng nay mình đã uống cả phê chưa mà nghĩ mãi không ra. Thôi đành bỏ làm vậy.

Vâng thì đành nằm nhà, buồn buồn đi chôm của anh bạn bộ máy ảnh dài lòng thòng, nghỉ ở nhà sáng sáng ra vườn hoa chụp gái vậy.


*Hồi thứ 3, em đi chữa bệnh bằng tâm linh*


Đông tây y em chữa hết rồi, bi chừ em đi theo thày mo cúng cho hết bệnh đây các bác ạ.
Đoạn này bác nào bảo mê tín dị đoan cũng được, bảo hâm hay dở cũng được ạ, con em gái em nó thấy em đi chữa nó nản lắm, bảo anh thế này thì hết thuốc chữa được rồi.

Em lên Thái nguyên, đúng hơn là thị trấn Sông công, đến nhà cô Phú chữa bệnh các bác ạ.

Em có ông anh họ, lão này hâm lắm, cũng giáo viên, trưởng khoa chi đo của mấy cái trường đại học khỉ gió gì đấy ở HN các bác ạ, thế mà hắn lôi em lên Thái nguyên, bảo đi chữa bệnh. Em hỏi hắn ai chữa ? hắn bảo đến chỗ cô Phú, em hỏi có phải cái bà mà dẫm dẫm lên lưng không ? hắn bảo đúng rồi. Em hỏi bà ấy có dẫm gãy lưng em không ? hắn bảo không lo đâu.

Nể quá thì em đi.

Lên đến nơi mới ngán ngẩm thực sự các bác ạ. 

Ngoài cửa có tấm biển đề : Cơ sở mát xa tẩm quất Ban mai.
Chán hơn nữa là có bảng giá đàng hoàng : 5 000 đ/ người.
Úi mẹ ơi, 5k thì chữa cái gì ???

Người đông như kiến, lúc sếp hàng để chữa chỉ mặc có cái quần đùi, nằm ở cái sân gạch các bác ạ. Nhìn như trại giam người Do thái của bọn phát xít Đức í ạ.

Móa, nản thật, thôi thì em cũng đứng vào hàng, ông anh em mua cho em cái quần đùi, ừ thì mặc vào.

Mọi người hôm ấy đứng thành 2 hàng, hàng trên khoảng 82 người gì đấy, mẹ ui cả hàng em đứng nữa thì chữa đến bao giờ đây ?

Đứng, chờ, cô Phú đi đến từng người, hỏi hỏi, đập đập cái tay, nản.

Đến chỗ em, cô hỏi : Đường huyết của bạn xấu lắm, bạn đi khám chưa ?

Móa, sao bà này biết mình huyết áp thấp nhỉ ?

Đập đập cái tay vào ngực em 1 cái, cô Phú bảo : bệnh của bạn không nặng, nhưng cũng không nhẹ đâu, bị rối loạn đường huyết dẫn đến suy tụy rồi. Móa ơi, sao bà này phán y như mấy cha ở viện 108 nhỉ ? chỉ có khác là hội kia nhìn mấy tờ xét nghiệm thì bảo em đi soi tụy, soi 2 ngày không thấy gì đành thôi, còn bà này bảo em suy tụy rồi.

Thôi thế thì cứ chữa cái xem sao.

Mọi người nằm xuống chiếu, cô Phú đi dẫm dẫm cái chân vào lưng hay bụng từng người.

Nhát đầu tiên dẫm lên lưng em 1 cái, chỗ thắt lưng í ạ, móa cái xương nó kêu rắc rắc. Dưng mà hết đau luôn các bác ạ. Chết tiệt, sao thế được nhỉ ?

Lưng em đang đau, nó mỏi lắm mà ăn một nhát dẫm nó hết đau là sao nhỉ ?

Vòng thứ 2 quành lại, em lại ăn một nhát dẫm lên vai. Một cảm giác đau đau nóng rát chạy từ gáy, xuống đến lưng rồi nó nằm đấy đau tiếp các bác ạ.

Sao bà ấy dẫm lên vai mà lại đau chạy chạy như thế thì em chịu.

Nhát thứ 3 thì hết đau hẳn. Thôi vậy là xong.

Lúc về em ra chào cô, cô Phú bảo : cái lưng của bạn thì không có gì đâu, nhưng cái huyết áp thấp quá, lên đây 7 lần mới ổn được.

7 lần chứ 70 lần em cũng lên. 

Đến hôm nay em lên chỗ cô Phú khoảng hơn 10 lần rồi, huyết áp thì ổn ở mức 120/80. Vậy là ngon rồi, ngày trước chỉ mong lên 85/50 mà không được, lưng không thấy đau nữa, ngồi nhiều thì nó vẫn mỏi. Đồng chí chữa thoát vị Đông y của em chán em rồi. Sau 2 lần lên chỗ cô Phú, đồng chí ấy bảo sao lưng anh nó khỏi nhanh vậy ? Đủ 7 lần thì đồng chí ấy bảo lưng anh nó chả làm sao cả, thôi em không còn gì để mà nữa. Hi hi vậy cũng đỡ khối xiền cho em roài.

Có một lần lâu lâu rồi, khi đạp chân lên lưng em, cô ấy bảo bệnh của em đỡ  được 40%. Em chả biết 40% của cái gì, nhưng từ hôm ấy đến nay em cũng chưa hỏi lại là em khỏi hẳn chưa hay bao giờ thì không phải đi chữa nữa.

Thôi kệ, em cứ lên 1-2 tháng nữa xem sao, bao giờ cô bảo không phải lên nữa thì em không lên nữa. Còn bây giờ thì cứ lên vậy. Tuần 2 lần các bác ạ.

Lên đấy được 2 tuần thì em rủ 1 anh bạn tít trong Sì gòn ra chữa thử. Anh này bị hoại tử khớp háng, lớp sụn nó xụp xuống rồi, chân này ngắn hơn chân kia mấy cm. Đi lại khó mà đau lắm. Rủ mãi hắn mới ra, chừ được 2 tuần ò, hắn hết đau òi, nhưng vẫn tập tễnh. Cô Phú bảo hắn chịu khó một thời gian nữa cho lớp sụn nó mọc lại thì 2 chân sẽ lại dài bằng nhau. Chả biết có lâu không nhưng tên kia hắn ở hẳn lại để chữa hoại tử rồi các bác ạ.

Lên nhiều thành quen, dần dần em mới biết chỉ có những người chữa mãi không khỏi bệnh mới mò lên đấy chữa như em thôi, còn nếu chữa bằng đông hay tây y được thì chả ai mò lên.

Khoảng 70% bệnh nhân lên chữa là bị ung thư, nhiều người đến giai đoạn cuối rồi, cô bảo không khỏi được đâu, chỉ làm cho đỡ đau thôi. Hôm có ông bị dò cái đại tràng mất 2 lỗ, bệnh viện cứ vá lại thủng, phân nó ra đầy ổ bụng, bác sỹ bảo chỉ sống được mấy tháng nữa thôi, mò lên chữa 2 tháng cũng khỏi. Có người tự dưng bị câm, chữa 3 năm không khỏi, lên đấy có 1 phút là nói lại được, thật chẳng biết đường nào mà hiểu nữa. Có người bị hoại tử cánh tay, xương thòi ra vàng khè, bệnh viện bảo tháo khớp cánh tay hết 30 triêu, lên đến đấy cô Phú bảo không phải tháo đâu, cô ngồi nặn ra một bát thịt thối lẫn mủ, máu, ngồi xoa xoa thổi thổi rồi thì cánh tay cũng tự nó lành, thịt nó mọc đầy ra. Lành lặn như chưa có gì sảy ra cả. Cô Phú bảo: này, nhà bác đỡ mất 30 triệu tháo cánh tay nhá, lại đỡ mất cái tay nên trả 30 triệu cho cháu đây. Họ mang lên thật, cô bảo cháu đùa đấy, bác về mua trâu đi, bao giờ nó đẻ ra con trâu đực mà biết sinh con thì cho cháu con con của nó.

Thôi em viết dài quá rồi, các cụ thông củm, đừng ném đá em. Nếu nhà mình có ai bị ốm đau gì, chữa tây y được thì tốt, không thì đông y, còn nếu đã hết nước thì thử đi chữa như em 1 lần xem sao ạ. Tiền chữa bệnh thì bảng ghi 5k, còn bỏ vào cái đĩa bao nhiêu là tùy ạ, có người 5k, có người chữa xong 10k, có người bỏ tờ 2 nghìn thôi cũng được rồi. Ở xa thì trọ lại cũng được, 15k/người/ngày các bác nhé. 

Vậy đấy ạ, những người như cô Tý ở Chũ, Bắc giang hay cô Phú ở Thái nguyên đang ngày ngày giúp cho rất nhiều người khỏi bệnh mà tiền viện phí coi như bằng 0.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Tuấn



----------


## suu_tam

Đến tập ba thì bác giống em.
Còn tập 4 của bác là đến cô Phú thì em.
Đang hóng kết quả của bác.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em coi cái này rồi, em còn nói nhãm, nhưng bữa nay nghe anh Tuấn kể, em suy nghĩ khác lắm, thấy mình như ếch ngồi đáy giếng vậy...

----------


## inhainha

Em lót gạch hóng tình trạng bác Tuấn vài tháng nữa xem sao. Nếu ok thì có khi lên Thái Nguyên bái cô một thời gian. Thanks

----------


## Tuấn

Hôm qua em đi Thái nguyên thì cô Phú dẫm cho một nhát vào lưng và bảo : Cái lưng đỡ nhiều rồi đấy. Còn hôm kia thì em ngồi táy máy lắp lắp căn chỉnh 3 cặp ray môt lèo ăn luôn, cả tháo ốc ở chỗ khác ra để lắp vào cái mới cũng mất khoảng 4h mới xong, vậy mà không thấy đau lưng các bác ạ, trước đó em ngồi lắp thế không được, đứng đấu dây điện thì tối đa 30 phút là đau lắm, phải nằm 2 tiếng nó mới đỡ.

Các bác miền Nam có nhu cầu thì trong khoảng 16-22 âm lịch tháng sau qua khu dl sinh thái Vườn Soài, Cô Phú chữa bệnh cho bà con trong ấy khoảng 1 tuần ợ

----------

huyquynhbk, inhainha, suu_tam

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời ui.... chúc mừng ông anh!!!

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Himd

Bác tuấn nói Hôm kia  tức ngày trước của hôm qua vậy   chưa chữa đã không bị sao cả

Vậy bác nói có chuẩn k vậy

----------


## suu_tam

> Bác tuấn nói Hôm kia  tức ngày trước của hôm qua vậy   chưa chữa đã không bị sao cả
> 
> Vậy bác nói có chuẩn k vậy


Bác không đọc rồi. Có phải bác Tuấn đi 1 lần đâu, bác ấy đi điều trị tuần 2 buổi mà.

----------


## suu_tam

> Hôm qua em đi Thái nguyên thì cô Phú dẫm cho một nhát vào lưng và bảo : Cái lưng đỡ nhiều rồi đấy. Còn hôm kia thì em ngồi táy máy lắp lắp căn chỉnh 3 cặp ray môt lèo ăn luôn, cả tháo ốc ở chỗ khác ra để lắp vào cái mới cũng mất khoảng 4h mới xong, vậy mà không thấy đau lưng các bác ạ, trước đó em ngồi lắp thế không được, đứng đấu dây điện thì tối đa 30 phút là đau lắm, phải nằm 2 tiếng nó mới đỡ.
> 
> Các bác miền Nam có nhu cầu thì trong khoảng 16-22 âm lịch tháng sau qua khu dl sinh thái Vườn Soài, Cô Phú chữa bệnh cho bà con trong ấy khoảng 1 tuần ợ


Chúc mừng bác!
Cảm ơn bác đã chia sẻ thông tin.

----------


## Tuấn

Hi hi tại em viết dài quá nên cụ Himd không đọc được hết ạ.

Mục đích em viết dai viết dài cũng chỉ là để giới thiệu với cả nhà một phương nữa để mà nhỡ có bệnh thì còn vái thui ợ. 

Nếu cô Phú chữa bệnh giống những người khác thì em cũng chả viết dài đâu, dở cái cô lại chữa chả giống ai, lúc đầu em cũng chả buồn tin nên thôi thì em trình bày cụ tỉ tí để các cụ có tin được phần nào thì tin thui ợ, viết ngắn chắc chắn chả ma nào tin cả. 

Thôi thì tin hay không cũng được ạ, em chỉ nhắc lại tẹo là cô Phú chữa bệnh hoàn toàn miễn phí ( ngoài cửa có bảng giá 5 000 vnd các bác ạ, còn bỏ vào đĩa bao nhiêu thì tùy, không bỏ cũng không sao cả )

Theo em hiểu thì cô Phú chữa bệnh nôm na như mấy cha chữa máy CNC í.

Đại khái con người cũng giống cái máy CNC ae mình đang dùng, có phần cứng, phần mềm, sắt thép và một mớ dây điện....

Rủi có ngày con máy nó chạy cà dựt cà tang, sản phẩm nhìn nó không giống ai thì có thể do phần mềm, phần cứng chi chi đó...

Con người bị ốm cũng na ná vậy, có điều phức tạp hơn con máy cnc tẹo ạ.

Như trường hợp của em là bị lỗi phần mềm, máu nó chạy không giống ai nên vui thì nó bơm, buồn thì nó nghỉ.

Đầu tiên là người ta kiểm tra con bơm, là cái quả tim của em ấy ạ, tim tốt chả làm sao.

Tiếp họ bảo tắc mạch máu lên não, giống như đứt dây BOB ấy ạ, đại khái là nó chập chờn nên lúc bơm chạy lúc bơm nó dừng ....

Tìm mãi không biết tại sao thì họ đành cho về, giống nhiều cụ vẫn thắc mắc chả hiểu sao con máy nó lại chạy lỗi tè le ....

Còn các hệ lụy là vì máu nó không bơm nên em bị hỏng thận, gan, tụy, gut và thoái hóa mấy đốt xương sống ....

Cô Phú có năng lực khác thường, cô là thành viên trong cái hội tiềm năng con người gì gì đó mà nhà nước mình quản lý ấy, đại khái gọi là ngoại cảm.

Các bs tây y, đông y tìm không ra em lỗi chương trình đoạn nào, còn cô thì thấy luôn và sửa luôn được bằng cái gọi là ngoại cảm gì gì đó ạ.

Vì phần cứng của em là mấy cái cơ quan đoàn thể nó hỏng mịa nó rồi nên thời gian phục hồi nó cũng không nhanh được. 

Như mấy cái máy CNC mà hỏng phần cứng do lỗi chương trình thì phải thay đồ mới, còn con người thì các tế bào nó thay mới luôn xoành xoạch, vậy nên cô tác động cho nó phục hồi lại, đấy cũng là lý do tại sao đa số bệnh nhân ung thư cô vẫn chữa được, mặc dù tây y bó tay. Những trường hợp em chứng kiến thì nếu chưa di căn lung tung thì vẫn còn nước chữa được các bác ạ.

Sau khoảng gần 2 tháng gì đó, tim gan phèo phổi của em nó ổn định, phục hồi được bao nhiêu thì hôm nào em đi 108 em kiểm tra lại tẹo, còn cái lưng thì nó đang phục hồi, đau thì không đau nhưng đang chờ mấy cái chỗ thoái hóa hay vôi hóa chi đó nó lành lại như cũ ợ ( nói các bác không tin chứ đoạn thắt lưng của em có một chỗ bị xẹp, khuyết mất 1 ít xương, mấy tháng trước đau lưng em đút ngón tay vào được cỡ 1 cm í ạ )

Vậy thôi ạ, em lập thớt này chẳng mong các cụ có ngày phải đi chữa chỗ cô Phú, còn nếu chẳng may hết cửa thì có thêm 1 phương để vái, thế thui ợ.

Mẹc xi các cụ đã đọc hí hí  :Smile:

----------

cuongmay, Diyodira, Gamo, huyquynhbk, inhainha

----------


## Gamo

Em cũng ko tin, mà ông anh nói thế thì ko tin ko được

----------


## suu_tam

Từ mấy bài trước của bác đăng em cho vợ em đọc, vợ em cũng đang bảo em đi cô Phú xem sao biết đâu gặp thày gặp thuốc khỏi như bác thì mừng quá. Nhưng em thì vẫn đang kinh hãi chưa dám đi. Ở nhà giờ em vẫn ngồi chơi ăn bám từ đầu năm đến giờ không làm gì cả.
Bị đau cũng hơn chục năm rồi. Chữa cũng đủ loại rồi, mổ xẻ cũng rồi, đông tây y, giáo sư, võ sư,...
Còn tại thời điểm này em đang "chữa" cho bệnh lười của em bằng cách nhàn cư.

----------


## Tuấn

Đằng nào cũng chưa đi làm thì cụ lên đấy 1 chuyến. Ở trọ lại 1 tháng ăn chơi nhảy múa xem sao. Tuần 2 buổi em lên cụ với em trà đá chém gió cho vui

----------

suu_tam

----------


## vopminh

Ba năm trước em làm việc nặng liên tục nên bị đau lưng dữ dội, nằm ngồi đều đau đi lại thì còn đỡ, đi chụp thấy có lồi ở đốt sống, đi kéo cột sống tuần ba buổi ko ăn thua. Mất bốn măm tháng mệt mỏi với nó mà công việc thì vẫn phải làm, bực mình em chuyển tất việc phải bê vác sang bên tay không thuận và làm ngược lại để ngả cột sống qua bên kia thì thấy có khả quan. Em đọc đc bài báo về làm cái xà đơn ngay gần giường ngủ, trước khi đi ngủ em đu lên rũ toàn bộ cột sống, thả lỏng trong 1 phút rồi mới leo lên giường ngủ, hiệu quả gần như tức thì trong tuần đầu tiên các bác ạ. Chắc em bị nhẹ nên cách đấy ok. Giờ lâu lâu em vẫn đu xà khi cảm thấy cột sống nó rêm rêm.

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo

----------


## suu_tam

Tại vì chú hán Văn Tình này không chịu theo từ đầu đến cuối mà trở về chữa ở viện nên mới qua đời năm trước.
Khổ thân chú.

https://news.zing.vn/su-that-chuyen-...ost581270.html

----------


## dongy3

Cảm ơn bạn về những chia sẻ trên nhé, đang cần!

----------


## suu_tam

Bác Tuấn cập nhật tình hình sức khỏe của bác cho anh em biết với ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác Tuấn cập nhật tình hình sức khỏe của bác cho anh em biết với ạ.


Em ổn mừ bác  :Smile:  vưỡn đi cày hì hì  :Smile: 

Nhà mình có cụ nào thích nghe chuyện ma nhập hông ? hôm trước em gặp rùi, thật 100%, vui lém  :Smile:

----------

suu_tam

----------


## Diyodira

Bạn nào ở tphcm, bị cơ xương khớp thì qua q8 mình chỉ cho bs này, thấy nhiều người, trong đó có người nhà mình, trị theo phác đồ của bs kết quả rất tốt, tks.

----------


## suu_tam

> Em ổn mừ bác  vưỡn đi cày hì hì 
> 
> Nhà mình có cụ nào thích nghe chuyện ma nhập hông ? hôm trước em gặp rùi, thật 100%, vui lém


Mấy cái vụ ma quỷ này thì em biết. Nói chung mấy cái tâm linh là CÓ nhưng cái chính là em tuýp người thích duy vật không thích duy tâm.
Mặc dù biết thừa là nhiều cái có, không chối cãi. Nhưng mình vẫn thích sống theo lối duy vật.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

bác chịu khó masage thái, nó bẻ ngược khớp cũng hiệu quả lắm . hi

----------


## cuong

http://www.dkn.tv/van-hoa/loi-giai-b...con-nguoi.html
Thuật dưỡng sinh , hay chữa bệnh cũng phải giữ Đức cho tốt ạ. vì theo Phật gia bệnh là do nghiệp sinh ra ạ. em có biết một anh cũng trong Viện nghiên cứu và ứng dụng tiềm năng con người, có bài báo các bác tham khảo.

----------


## suu_tam

Bác cuong luyện Pháp Luân Công à?

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

vâng ạ, ba, mẹ anh chị em họ hàng khoảng trên chục người cùng tập Pháp Luân Công ạ

----------


## MinhPT

> vâng ạ, ba, mẹ anh chị em họ hàng khoảng trên chục người cùng tập Pháp Luân Công ạ


Tập có vui không bác?

----------

cuong

----------


## suu_tam

> bác chịu khó masage thái, nó bẻ ngược khớp cũng hiệu quả lắm . hi


Cái này thì em biết rồi. Vì hôm em bị bọn nó đánh đập xong cái đi mổ mắt luôn.

----------


## cuong

Thật ra nếu ai có bệnh thì mới thấy vui thiệt sự , hihih. mẹ ruột em bị ung thư phổi, bv Phạm ngọc thạch trả về được khoảng 2 tháng rồi, mà giờ 1 mình bà nuôi thêm 1 đứa cháu nôi, mà vẫnăn uống tăng cân bình thường, lúc trước bà không tin vào chuyện Thần, Phật , hoặc Đức Chúa Jesus, bây giờ thì khác rồi, nên mẹ mình rất vui , hihih. có lẽ Thanh Niên như chùng ta thích tiếp cận câu chuyện Thần, Phật ở góc độ khoa học, khi đọc Chuyển Pháp Luân, mình mới vỡ lẽ ra nhiều thứ mình biết về Thần quá nông cạn, hóa ra các môn khoa học mà mình học chỉ quy về chứng minh được Thần là có tồn tại, sau khi biết điều này mình cũng rất vui. nên mình nghĩ mỗi người tiếp cận môn này sẽ có được thu hoạch riêng cho mình

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Sau khoảng 1 năm lên Cô Phú chữa bệnh thì cái lưng và các cái khác của em khá ổn ạ. Vừa rùi em đi công trường ngoài bắc 3 tháng thấy cũng ổn và hiện giờ em đang dặt dẹo ở Đồng nai chắc cũng lâu lâu ạ.
Cụ nào cũng bị như em mà đã hết thuốc chữa thì cũng nên thử một chuyến ạ. 

Mẹc xì bố cu các cụ đã đọc

----------

Fusionvie, Gamo, suu_tam, tcm

----------


## Nguyễn Tiến Dũng

Chuyện của cụ sao mà giống em thế : cũng đi Cô Tý , Cũng Châm cứu bấm huyệt dưới BV YH Cổ truyền quân đội, cũng đi khấm tây y, chụp CT và bị phán là xẹp đốt sống...
Rồi mỗi lần chữa cũng chỉ đc 1 thời gian rồi lại đau lại, đứng lên ngồi xuống ko đúng lúc, đúng thế là lại bò lê bò càng mấy hôm .Giờ vẫn đang sống cùng lũ đây cụ!
Em xác định kệ nó thôi,vận động nhẹ nhàng, tránh bê vác nặng ..

----------


## nhatson

> Chuyện của cụ sao mà giống em thế : cũng đi Cô Tý , Cũng Châm cứu bấm huyệt dưới BV YH Cổ truyền quân đội, cũng đi khấm tây y, chụp CT và bị phán là xẹp đốt sống...
> Rồi mỗi lần chữa cũng chỉ đc 1 thời gian rồi lại đau lại, đứng lên ngồi xuống ko đúng lúc, đúng thế là lại bò lê bò càng mấy hôm .Giờ vẫn đang sống cùng lũ đây cụ!
> Em xác định kệ nó thôi,vận động nhẹ nhàng, tránh bê vác nặng ..


Đi tập vật lí trị liệu, ktv ko hd anh tự tập?
kèm theo chế độ chăm sóc sức khòẻ bằng thực dưỡng nữa mới tạm dủ
ví dụ từ bé đến lớn ăn được bao nhiêu con gà tần thuốc bắc?

chịu khó tập, kết hợp thực dường, kiếm thang thuốc tần gà về chịu khó ăn, nhất là mùa thu đông
thuốc tần ga ko kiếm được đồ tốt thì liên hệ em



qua 30t thì thường skhỏe chỉ có đi xuống, sống lành mạnh thì giử cho lâu xuống, khoa học hiện tại chưa thể đảo ngược hiện trạng

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Cụ Linh tốt nghiệp rồi?

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ Linh tốt nghiệp rồi?


roài, chuyển qua học đông dược roài luôn

----------


## Tuấn

Đầu năm nay số em nó hơi đen tẹo, vừa hôm trước ngã phát mẻ béng miếng xương chân, mò lên chỗ cô Phú chữa chưa được 10 ngày thì ở nhà ông bô cũng bị ngã một phát, xẹp béng nó 2 cái đốt xương sống các bác ạ.

Ông cụ nhà em nằm viện chả ăn thua gì. Xẹp mất 2 đốt sống nên đau lắm. Bs họ bảo chỉ có cách bơm xi măng nhân tạo. Dưng mà bố em năm nay 83 cái xuân xanh rùi nên xương cốt nó xốp hết rùi nên có bơm vào cũng chả được bao lâu.

Tệ nhất là đến ngày thứ 4 vào viện rồi mà ông cụ nhà em vẫn không đi ngoài được, còn tiểu tiện thì khó lắm.. Kiểu này chết dở đây, thôi thì còn mỗi nước em xin cho bố xuất viện rồi chở cụ thẳng lên Thái nguyên nhờ cô Phú chữa cho vậy.

Em chở bố lên, nghĩ vụ xẹp đốt sống này khó rùi, vậy mà sau 3 ngày bố em ngồi dậy được, bắt đầu tập đi và sau 10 ngày thì xuất viện rùi ạ. Về nhà cụ leo luôn lên tầng 3 như đúng rồi ạ. 

Thật là nhanh ngoài sức tưởng tượng của gia đình em.

Em đưa thông tin này lên, biết đâu có thể có ích cho ai đó được thì tốt quá ạ

Mẹc xi các cụ đã đọc

----------

motogia, suu_tam

----------


## motogia

UI, thưa bác , em cũng bị cái bệnh liên quan đến đốt sống cổ, nhiều lúc đang thời kỳ luyện công nó dở chứng , cổ không xoay được, kéo theo đầu ngón tay và cái mông đùi tê dại, đã có thời điểm em phải bò về bên nhà từ xưởng khoảng 20m, giã tạm ba cái thuốc giãn cơ và giảm đau, độc thấy ớn, cầu thầy cũng khá nhiều mà chẳng cải thiện được nhiều. bác có thể cho em xin số điện thoại cô ấy được không, có dịp về bắc em thỉnh thầy. thanks bác.

----------


## Tuấn

> UI, thưa bác , em cũng bị cái bệnh liên quan đến đốt sống cổ, nhiều lúc đang thời kỳ luyện công nó dở chứng , cổ không xoay được, kéo theo đầu ngón tay và cái mông đùi tê dại, đã có thời điểm em phải bò về bên nhà từ xưởng khoảng 20m, giã tạm ba cái thuốc giãn cơ và giảm đau, độc thấy ớn, cầu thầy cũng khá nhiều mà chẳng cải thiện được nhiều. bác có thể cho em xin số điện thoại cô ấy được không, có dịp về bắc em thỉnh thầy. thanks bác.


Bác tập bài quay cổ cho đỡ đau có tác dụng không ạ ? ngồi thẳng lưng, quay hết cỡ sang trái 5s rùi sang phải 5s rùi cúi xuống, ngửa lên í ạ ?

----------

suu_tam

----------


## suu_tam

> Bác tập bài quay cổ cho đỡ đau có tác dụng không ạ ? ngồi thẳng lưng, quay hết cỡ sang trái 5s rùi sang phải 5s rùi cúi xuống, ngửa lên í ạ ?


Em chưa tập cái đó nhưng nghe chừng độ kéo giãn không được bao nhiêu. Em nghĩ nó không hiệu quả bằng động tác nằm bó gối mà các nơi điều trị thoát vị đều dậy. Nằm ngửa kê gối vào thắt lưng, co từng chân lên để vuông bàn chân lấy tay giữ bó gối. Xong từng chân thì đến làm cả 2 chân.

Em thì giờ thì chỉ tập bài mỗi khởi động thể dục buổi sáng như hồi học cấp 1 thời xưa các bác ạ (thời xưa đếm 1, 2, 3, 4; 2, 2, 3, 4,.. đó cổ, vai, lườn, vặn mình, cúi,....) thế thôi ạ.

----------


## motogia

Vâng ạ, em cũng đã thử rồi, nhưng chắc do cái bệnh lười biếng của em, nên thấy đâu cũng ở đó, do vậy mỗi lần có hiện tượng đau dần đều, em dùng chiêu bấm huyệt, vị trí là 2 bên hốc của hộp sọ, nằm đối xứng ngay đốt sống cổ thứ 1,2,3 gì đó, thấy giảm đau và dịu đi, nhưng bắt buộc phải nghi ngơi, nếu cố quá là phải dùng công phu bò và bám  :Cool:

----------


## suu_tam

Tập thể dục là liều thuốc chữa bách bệnh. Quan trọng có chịu tập thể dục hay không thôi ạ.

----------

